# Soligor going down?



## unexposure (May 30, 2011)

As of March 2011, Soligor, manufacturer of some Lenses for FD-Mount, Filters, Adapters, Macro-Rings, Converters, n several other stuff announced to be insolvent. source (german)


----------



## Admin US West (May 31, 2011)

From wikipedia

Most commonly encountered products were manufactured in Japan, (to quite a reasonable standard-many by Tokina,) under the Soligor brand, as well as Miranda, (which was acquired by Allied Impex in the 1960's.) The company also seems to have had an association with Vivitar, (the T4 interchangeable mount, for instance.)

The company is currently located in Leinfelden-Echterdingen, just outside Stuttgart, in Baden-WÃ¼rttemberg.

I've never considered them to be a camera lens manufacturer, just put their name on someone elses lenses, much like Quantaray.


----------

